# 2.0l 8v carbs?



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Noob question. is there such a thing?


----------



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (TTEREJ)*

Any help? Done some searches but I'm UNclear.


----------



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (TTEREJ)*

I believe the answer is Yes you can. 
Anyone have some pics of a 2.0 8v?


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (TTEREJ)*

counter flow or cross flow? and what will look that different compared to a 1.8 ?


----------



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (86Franklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86Franklin* »_counter flow or cross flow?

Yeah sorry x flow.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (TTEREJ)*

you have to get a rowland or TWM manifold or something like that. VW never made a carb'd ABA from the factory if thats what you are wondering? every carb'd ABA that ive seen has a couple webers or dells hangin off the front of it.


----------



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (Glegor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Glegor* »_you have to get a rowland or TWM manifold or something like that. every carb'd ABA that ive seen has a couple webers or dells hangin off the front of it.

Yes thank you








I knew there wasent a factory one, would love to see one set up with front webers on it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (Glegor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Glegor* »_every carb'd ABA that ive seen has a couple webers or dells hangin off the front of it.

This is our carbed ABA, the only one like it in the world.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (ABA Scirocco)*

Working on mountign a set of Yamaha R1 carbs to the ABA in my Rabbit. Check out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4647341


----------



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
This is our carbed ABA, the only one like it in the world.









Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0l 8v carbs? (TTEREJ)*

Thanks. In case you haven't already seen it, HERE's the story on that manifold.


----------

